# Occupation



## deason (Apr 6, 2007)

Seeing as ive not filtered away like a few peeps on here who have when they reach the pearly gates of the Audi Dealership after a six month wait ive decided to ask where you all are based (as some dont have a location on your profile) and what area of occupation your in.

Im Dan in Crawley, IT Infrastructure Manager.....


----------



## andyc83 (Jun 19, 2007)

Hi, my name is Andy, and I caught the TT bug.

EDIT : Oh, location and occupation! 

I'm from Surrey, and I'm a financial IT consultant/project manager.


----------



## paulie1 (Mar 6, 2007)

Paul.I'm a contractor to Mitsubishi Electric doing lift(elevator)commisioning and installation in London.I live near Brighton.

....And I have'nt had a drink for nearly two weeks!


----------



## deason (Apr 6, 2007)

lmao paulie walnuts!

Your not doing the broadgate building for mitsubishi are you?


----------



## paulie1 (Mar 6, 2007)

deason said:


> lmao paulie walnuts!
> 
> Your not doing the broadgate building for mitsubishi are you?


Sadly not,no,they only do London and Manchester at the mo-would love some work nearer home


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

My name is Roy and I'm from Sunderland.


----------



## piloTT (Jan 19, 2004)

Neil. Was from Sunderland but managed to escape.....now Somerset. Occupation...bus driver!


----------



## deason (Apr 6, 2007)

Not a pilot?


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

> Not a pilot?


I reckon the user name and signature may give it away perhaps ...


----------



## DeanTT (Sep 11, 2006)

My names Dean, I live on my balcony with my camera & supertelephoto lens, I'm a sex-pest.


----------



## piloTT (Jan 19, 2004)

coupe-sport said:


> > Not a pilot?
> 
> 
> I reckon the user name and signature may give it away perhaps ...


Bus driver.....plane driver...... same thing really just less traffic to hit!


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

My name is Bert and Im still a Quality Assurance Team Leader for Anne Summers. As explained in one of the other 26 threads on this subject this year I have a team of 8 ladies who test Anne Summers products and it is my job to ensure standards are maintained by observing closely during tests and record feedback which I pass onto Product Development.

This week my team have been mostly testing the Super Ribbed Double Penetration Reamer which has proven popular. We have some concerns about battery life (one only lated 3 hours of continous use) but I have passed it as a 4 Star product.

Any feedback on our products from forum members is, as always, greatly appreciated.


----------



## LakesTTer (Jan 19, 2005)

Tim, sarcasm police. Leg, you're out of order, get yer coat :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

wallsendmag said:


> My name is Roy and I'm from Sunderland.


I'm a dog walker btw ,at least I think thats how the song goes


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

im a drillpipe inspector from aberdeen... i once lived in crawley and horley back in 2204, great times


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

LakesTTer said:


> Tim, sarcasm police. Leg, you're out of order, get yer coat :wink:


Lowest form of wit, highest form of humour although on this occasion I'm serious, I actually do work for Anne Summers in Quality control and product testing although not quite how I described it above.


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Who's Tim ?


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

coupe-sport said:


> Who's Tim ?


LakesTTer = Tim <introducing himself as the sarcasm police :roll:> :wink:

BTW, I'm Hev 

Hev x


----------



## trevor (May 6, 2002)

KammyTT said:


> im a drillpipe inspector from aberdeen... i once lived in crawley and horley back in 2204, great times


Fcuking HEll!!! 2204 :lol:


----------



## Major Problem (Jan 9, 2007)

Emyr: Sagittarius, gsoh, amateur gynaecologist wltm 20something Page 3 Stunna who's dad owns a distillery. :roll:

Oh, location - there's a clue to the left. It's a literary reference: try Google!


----------



## fishface (Nov 25, 2006)

My name is Peter I am a Technical Manager for InBev which is the biggest Brewer in the world (Stella Artios, Becks, Tennents etc).


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

I'm John <duh!>

This week I'm a professional Dad building sandcastles and eating too much in Cyprus.

<contented sigh>

Next week back to the day job, as indicated in many threads - Ballerina.


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

John C said:


> Next week back to the day job, as indicated in many threads - Ballerina.












Hev x


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Internet Troll.


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

John C said:


> I'm John <duh!>
> 
> This week I'm a professional Dad building sandcastles and eating too much in Cyprus.
> 
> ...


Look like any of these?








or


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Toshiba said:


> Internet Troll.


Taken to an art form! :wink:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

If you're going to do something, might as well be good at it.


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

slg said:


> John C said:
> 
> 
> > I'm John <duh!>
> ...


More this


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

John C said:


> More this


    - I think I know her!

Hev x :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Hev said:


> John C said:
> 
> 
> > More this
> ...


Is that a spot the Kermit compo?


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

I do IT and Consultancy Recruitment


----------



## episteme (Mar 30, 2006)

This is like a ****-erotic episode of blind date.

I'm Jamie, I'm from somewhere you wont have heard of and I'm a Broadcast engineer/Broadcast IT specialist in addition to being a DBA/UNIX admin/LAMP expert and all round general guru.

In non-geek, that means I'm completely invincible and can literally do anything I want. I Rule.


----------

